# Greenhead Gear



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am thinking about buying the Greenhead Gear Life-Size Series™ Canada Full-Body Decoys from Cabelas. I was wondering if its worth the money and will they last long? Here is the link to them. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... stid=47029 Thank you


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Bass Pro has them listed for 10 bucks cheaper...129.99...so go with them their cheaper but I would get your name on their list as soon as you can....

mojo :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Has anyone officially had one of the 04 models in their hand???

I'd be careful about getting in a line that you don't know about. I've seen the 03's and they failed the fingernail test miserably. I'm not saying they haven't gotten better, but use the internet to your advantage and find out for sure!

:2cents:


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I have ordered a half doz. I will let you know what they are like when I have them. I had a pretty hard time with some of the feet on the ones from last year, but they say they are better this year.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I agree with Huey on this.I am waiting till they are at the stores before I decide to buy them.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The only reason I would buy GHG is for the there snow decoys. They are cheap and alot of people are moving to northwinds. So if the guys I hunt with started buying fullbodies we would be a one of a kind spread. I Dont think I will be buying any northwinds in the near future.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

The 2004 fall preview catalog is out from cabelas and has them on pg. 279 but I haven't seen any in person. As you are likely aware the heads on all the canadian deeks will be flocked this year. As it has already been said the paint on their decoys has been suspect at best in the past. I personally returned 7 doz. GHG decoys last fall for this reason. It is funny but in cabelas 2003 waterfowl catalog they say, "And because thier non-glare paint is guaranteed never to peel, flake, or rub off, you can expect long term dependable performance." ....HMMM....They must have had the "special" GHG decoys that actually kept thier paint. I know I wasn't the only one to have returned GHG decoys last year and it seems to have been noticed. THERE ARE NO WRITTEN PAINT GUARANTEES THAT I HAVE SEEN YET THIS YEAR. Oh well they have some nice looking deeks but it just teaches up to buy american. Dang me anyway for wanting it all for nothing!


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone really think ghg's would work any better than bf's?I think by the time they're close enough to tell the difference all they should be seeing is muzzle flash anyway.I herd mid aug till the large distributors (cabellas bass pro ect ect....)and early sept till the smaller buisness see any I was going to buy some but said pi$$ on it and I'm ordering two dozen foot's


----------



## ganderlander (Oct 9, 2003)

Chris is right, the paint on the GHG sucks. Foots are a much better and PROVEN decoy.JMHO


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I think the the GHG's looked awesome mixed in with my BF's. We just had two dozen of them last year, but I felt they really improved the look of the overall spread. The paint stratched some, but I didn't have any of them that looked terrible at the end of the season. Last years GHG feet were hard to take on and off, but I was still able to get the the whole dozen in one large bag with the feet and heads. I can only get 9 BF's in the same bag without the feet. I am going to try to add a dozen GHG's this fall and another dozen or two BF's. I also ordered a six pack of the flocked GHG replacement heads for BF's. I wonder if they will be any good. Just the way I saw it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Kansas Kid said:


> I also ordered a six pack of the flocked GHG replacement heads for BF's. I wonder if they will be any good.


I saw those. Drop me a line if you will when you get them. I'm curious to hear how the lock and hold up.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I will let you know. I have no idea what to expect, but they were cheap enough that I thought I would give them a try. I spent $25 on flocking last year that took me forever to do that didn't last, so I figured I couldn't go wrong trying these.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Saw the fullbodys GHG's at Sportsman WhareHouse for 130 for 6 they looked ok.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

They look good to me almost like a HC...I hope this years the paint is gonna come on the decoys and not somewhere in the box :rollin:


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Saw the GHG at another place today, 120$ for six they said they were two thirds sold out already, and they would be getting them at the end of July.


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Was that in person that you saw the dekes? Did they look good?

mojo


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I saw the decoys in person a couple of times they lookde really good think I might try a dz.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Well I finally got a hold of one this weekend at Reeds in Walker. :bowdown: Man do they look sweet. I did the fingernail test top, bottom, sides, they all held up. The flocking looked very nice on the heads too. I didn't get a chance to talk to a salesperson about a price on them because they were swamped on sat. with the rain and the weekenders. I was told at Scheels in St. Cloud two weeks ago that they would have them in the first week of August. I can't wait to go blow my paycheck.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good to hear. Can't wait to see 'em now.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea, now maybe I might buy some.


----------

